
TSFluff: tslint rules for the masochistic developer - jSherz
https://github.com/bencoveney/TSFluff
======
Legogris
Thank God for this. AirBNB rules are just bad style. I wish someone would make
a PR of a glaring omission I want for our juniors:
[https://github.com/bencoveney/TSFluff/issues/17](https://github.com/bencoveney/TSFluff/issues/17)

